# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  fillestar ne mac

## ateko

pershendetje forumi. Me duket se do filloj kurs kompjuteri nga e para. Si fillestar ne Mac mund te me thoni si instalohen programet, c'instalohen. Instalimi i nje printeri e te tilla gjera te rutines se perditshme. Une jam perdorues i Win7. Po mac qe kisha lancuar ne forum me erdhi i regulluar dhe dua te mesoj disa gjera. faleminderit.

----------

